# Limbsaver twistlox



## bushrod70 (Feb 5, 2019)

Anybody know where a guy could pick up some limbsaver twistlox in Canada to fit my new Elite Ritual, hopefully out west?


----------



## bushrod70 (Feb 5, 2019)

Got them on Amazon


----------



## Tellwilliam (May 11, 2019)

Good to know thanks.


----------



## Rodh88 (May 7, 2019)

Just ordered some. Did they make a difference?


----------



## Springer325 (Oct 1, 2019)

Looking at those too


----------

